# [SOLVED] Call of Duty 2 Multiplayer



## bullcr4sh

Hi all!
I'm new here and I've got a big problem with the multiplayer. I wanna play CoD 2 by using Xfire to borwse servers. When I refresh CoD 2 server list it displays only 7-15 servers of 3000...When I try to connect to 1 server the multiplayer opens and says: Awaiting Connection...I waited once 1 hour but it didn't connect. When I try to use simple multiplayer without Xfire, I refresh server list and it doesn't display any server....I've Microsoft Net Framework 3.5, I tried to turn off Windows firewall, antivirus but them didn't do anything. I really wanna to play CoD 2 multiplayer but i can't...Please help me!
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Call of Duty 2 Multiplayer*

Ports need to be open for COD. What is the make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## bullcr4sh

*Re: Call of Duty 2 Multiplayer*

My modem Motorola sb5100e and the rooter is ZyXEL:
P-334WH
802.11g Wireless Firewall Router
Wireless Firewall Router for stable Multimedia Applications
- 802.11 b/g High Power wireless connectivity 
- MBM v2 for better game, P2P (BT, eMule and the like) download and MSN video throughput
- Firewall with Stateful Packet Inspection and Denial of Services (DoS) prevention
- WPA/WPA2 for enhanced wireless security


----------



## bullcr4sh

*Re: Call of Duty 2 Multiplayer*

Sry the router version is P-320W


----------



## bullcr4sh

*Re: Call of Duty 2 Multiplayer*

WLAN Standard
IEEE 802.11g/b compliance
Security
64/128-bit WEP Encryption 
WPA (Wi-Fi Protected Access) support
Antenna
2dbi antenna
Memory Size
1MB Flash, 2MB DRAM
Hardware Specification
LAN: Four 10/100Base-T Ethernet, full duplex RJ-45 connector with auto MDI/MDIX support 
WAN: One 10/100Base-T Ethernet, full duplex RJ-45 connector with auto MDI/MDIX support 
Power Supply: 12V AC, 1 A 
Reset Button 
OTIST Button
Physical Specification
Dimensions:115(W) x 162(D) x 33(H)mm 
Weight: 250 g

Zyxel Wireless P320W Router (54Mbps)


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Call of Duty 2 Multiplayer*

http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/ZyXEL/P-320W/Call_of_Duty_2.htm


----------



## bullcr4sh

*Re: Call of Duty 2 Multiplayer*

Thanks I did it but the problem isn't solved...I don't get the internet by the router I share the internet with it. I get the internet by general modem(UPC).
Here is the picture:


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Call of Duty 2 Multiplayer*

Download and install the PF port checker and check the ports.


----------



## bullcr4sh

*Re: Call of Duty 2 Multiplayer*

I solved the problem. I pluged off the router's net cable and pluged in the netcable to the modem. The router held up my internet.


----------



## Jason09

*Re: Call of Duty 2 Multiplayer*

Ok, you can mark the thread solved by clicking the Mark as solved button under Thread Tools.


----------

